# Crank upgrade



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2022)

Converted my 37 Schwinn to 3-piece crank this morning.


----------



## RVD_79 (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks good!
How does it ride?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2022)

Taking it out this afternoon, I’ll let you know.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

Can I ask what the total investment was?


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 11, 2022)

Special tool to install the arms on the spindle? 
I have some Raceface cranks I want to put on a bike with the same BB kit you have here...


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Can I ask what the total investment was?



$55.00


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Special tool to install the arms on the spindle?
> I have some Raceface cranks I want to put on a bike with the same BB kit you have here...



Nope, they slide right on.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> $55.00



That's a deal! Been looking at doing this klunking a 55 American and shied away after adding up the total cost.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 11, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Converted my 37 Schwinn to 3-piece crank this morning.



Nice! I've been thinking about doing this. Couple quesyiond:
Which BB kit did you use? 
Did the lip on inside of BB shell interfere with cups pressing in flush?
Thx.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 11, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Nice! I've been thinking about doing this. Couple quesyiond:
> Which BB kit did you use?
> Did the lip on inside of BB shell interfere with cups pressing in flush?
> Thx.



Looks like this one...









						YST square tapered spindle BB BMX conversion kit - SEALED MECHANISM
					

YST square tapered spindle BB BMX conversion kit - SEALED MECHANISM




					www.porkchopbmx.com


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Nice! I've been thinking about doing this. Couple quesyiond:
> Which BB kit did you use?
> Did the lip on inside of BB shell interfere with cups pressing in flush?
> Thx.



I used this one, sunlite brand. Lip doesn’t interfere at all. Super easy!


----------



## Matt thomas (Dec 15, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Converted my 37 Schwinn to 3-piece crank this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1749175
> 
> ...



Damn! That's cool!


----------

